# Can I use dishnetwork's legacy dual lnb to get 129 with dvr



## jaytin (May 3, 2009)

Can I get sat 129 with dishnetworks dual legacy lnb with my dvr612 ?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

If your other lnb's are legacy as well, connected with an sw switch.


----------



## jaytin (May 3, 2009)

garys said:


> If your other lnb's are legacy as well, connected with an sw switch.


Grays, what OTHER mean ? trying to get just one sat.
By the way, can we find legacy lnb for 118 ?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I could swear I'm feeling deja vu here.

There is no "legacy" 118.7 LNB. As far as I'm aware there is only one LNB that will pick it up and you also need the differently-designed dish to properly focus it as well.


----------



## jaytin (May 3, 2009)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I could swear I'm feeling deja vu here.
> 
> There is no "legacy" 118.7 LNB. As far as I'm aware there is only one LNB that will pick it up and you also need the differently-designed dish to properly focus it as well.


thanks stewart, Like our other friend said above, Are you agree that we can pick up 129 with dishnetworks dual legacy lnb.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

129W is Ku so it your LNB can pick up any other Ku satellites, it can pick up 129W.

Legacy equipment is substantially overrated.

You can buy a serviceable DP Dual on eBay for well under $20 and it doesn't require any special switchgear or adapters (other than maybe a mounting adapter).


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

jaytin said:


> Grays, what OTHER mean ? trying to get just one sat.
> By the way, can we find legacy lnb for 118 ?


Problem would be you need more than one sat to get all the HD Dish offers, the balance of them are on 110.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The problem I see brewing here (as we've had several threads about it very recently)...

I can't think of why you couldn't get 129 with a legacy LNB... BUT getting 129 by itself isn't going to get you all that you need from Dish.

So then when you start combining other SAT locations, you need all legacy or all DPP to work together... and then the newer receivers have requirements as well...

So answering these sorts of questions as if it were 1 SAT independent of other locations or receivers or programming packages doesn't give the whole picture, I'm afraid.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Yes, a legacy LNB can pick up 129° when connected directly to a receiver. The problem comes when you run it through a switch for the other satellites you also need. For some unknown reason the ViP receivers no longer recognize 129° via a legacy switch.

It would seem to be a receiver software problem, but not all the receivers got software updates when the problem started. My WAG is that it has something to do with Ciel II, maybe some identifier embedded in the DBS signal that somehow conflicts with the legacy switching method of pulsing voltage changes. As I said, WAG.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

I think they fixed it for the 211K at least.


----------

